#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-28
<ajmitch> the 3d unity apparantly works in a modern virtualbox (4.x)
<ibeardslee> was running virtualbox, but dropped it for kvm
<ajmitch> why was that?
<ibeardslee> easier to deal with getting machines to start up on boot, it's what we use on the servers
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> I only use it for casual desktop use
<ibeardslee> "Sorry Unity 2D Launcher closed unexpectedly"
<ibeardslee> I currently have 4 machines up most of the time and another 2 or 3 that do yo-yo impressions as I'm testing a linux desktop proof of concept
<ibeardslee> err two machines up most of the time
<ajmitch> I mostly just have windows running for awhile, virtualbox is simple enough to use, I don't really log out on the host
<ibeardslee> ok
<ibeardslee> I generally logout at the end of each day
<ajmitch> having an ipv6 tunnel is useful for being able to access my work desktop from home as well :)
<snail> is open.org.nz down for anyone else?
<ajmitch> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/open.org.nz says it's dead
 * ajmitch can't reach it from work either
 * thumper wonders when to upgrade locally to natty
<ibeardslee> did my home PC a couple of weekends back
 * ajmitch might upgrade in a month or so
<ibeardslee> I don't know what it is about my PCs and upgrades .. both my home PC and work PC have had to have the window manager started 'manually'
<ajmitch> thumper: when's the next scnz-dunedin meeting likely to be?
<thumper> when is the next dunlug?
<thumper> I'm wanting to move the day to a tuesday
<thumper> and I don't want to clash
<ajmitch> next dunlug meeting is this wednesday, the next tuesday meeting for it is on the 12th
<ajmitch> the distiller have something on thurs 7 about mobile development
<thumper> yeah, saw that
<thumper> I may even go
<jhanafrog> it was good talking to you guys.  hope to talk again.  may the source be with you
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> does anyone use the full circle notifier?
<ajmitch> nope, what is it?
<ibeardslee> supposed to notify when the Full Circle Magazine has been released
<ibeardslee> and optionally download it
<ajmitch> ah, I don't read that, probably why I don't use the notifier :)
<Atamira> morena
<snail> morena atamira, kei te pehea koe?
<Atamira> kei te pai e hoa. kei te pai :)
<Atamira> sorry, was doing the email thing
<Atamira> question, why use the full circle notifier or are you actually talking about the subscription thing that notifies you when the next one comes out?
<ibeardslee> the application that notifies and can download the magzine and podcasts ec
<Atamira> mmm..i downloaded calibre...i think its kinda clunky..will get the magazine this week, i might learn something
<hads> Morning
<snail> Atamira: what are you doing with calibre, we do a lot of ebook stuff here
<Atamira> i was given a bunch of books. turned out to be 6000 epub books
<Atamira> needed something to read them on and someone told me about calibre
<Atamira> took nearly 10 hours to load them all into the program
<Atamira> actually...i know it took longer than 5 hours. after that i went to bed. it finished sometime in the morning
<snail> Atamira: calibre is a conversion program mainly, I don't know of anyone who uses it much for reading except to make sure things are working.
<snail> Atamira: do you have a physical device to read from or are you reading from your computer screen?
<Atamira> computer screen
<Atamira> ive been tossing up which reader device to use
<Atamira> i think i might just go with a netbook
<Atamira> i dont want to use a variety of things that will do just one thing
<Atamira> ie..ipod for music...kodo/kindle for bookreading
<Atamira> from what i could see, the iphone isnt a drag and drop kinda thing
<ibeardslee> I think a netbook has some of the same issues that a computer screen has as a reading device
<ibeardslee> that keyboard just gets in the way
<Atamira> netbook is small enough to take to bed if i want, and listen to music and read ebooks on
<ibeardslee> makes it awkward to hold .. unless you want to be sitting up in bed with the netbook on the lap
<Atamira> shrug no different to reading an actual book in bed
<Atamira> but at least i can take it to bed if i want
<ibeardslee> I like to lie on my side and read
<ibeardslee> that is true
<Atamira> on my pc i cant
<ibeardslee> I think the age of the tablet is going to come through
<snail> if you want to read 6000 ebooks, your eyes want you to buy a kindle / kobo / eReader
<ibeardslee> more power.  With a bluetooth keyboard they are likely to start being able to replace the netbook
<Atamira> what else can you do on kindle/kobo/eReader tho?
<Atamira> just read a book?
<snail> Atamira: most of them have audio and text-to-speech functionality
<Atamira> id rather read a book
<Atamira> i most often nod off if i listen to someone read to me
<Atamira> they tend to drone on
<Atamira> some books neway
<hads> Morning
<snail> Atamira: how much does 6000 pulp-of-murdered-tree books weigh?
<Atamira> tonnes !!
<hads> heh
<Atamira> and carting them from country to country sucks !
<Atamira> hence why im opting for digital books
<Atamira> i hate having to leave books behind cause they wont fit in the luggage
<Atamira> but i do need something thats more portable than my pc to read them on
<hads> The Kindle does look nice to read on.
<hads> I don't really mind reading off a screen though, like most of you I do it all day.
<snail> hads: my wife has a kindle and loves it. the reading light works really well
<snail> hads: the text-to-voice is the only functionality that causes noticable battery drain
<ibeardslee> I read off the screen all day, but the 'workstation' is optimised for keyboard rather than reading
<hads> Yeah, I was flicking through Dad's Kindle at Christmas, seems nice.
<snail> hads: often reading novel-length works you're much more static than you are programming, replying to emails, etc. and staticness can be a serious OOS issue
<hads> I can imagine. I'm not much of a reader to be honest.
<Atamira> agreed the kindle does look nice
<Atamira> does it allow for drag and drop or must you import the books via the proprietry software on it?
<hads> I think it's proprietry?
<Atamira> which rules that out for me then
<Atamira> i dont want to waste the books i do have already
<Atamira> bedtime
<Atamira> nite all
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<LukasB> good morning
<snail> Atamira:  i believe kindle uses .mobi, which calibre exports too very nicely
<ibeardslee> yay .. found a way to chance the background of the login screen
<ibeardslee> s/chance/change/
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> Atamira: the Full Circle Magazine #47 has a Part 1 of Ebook software on Linux
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> odd, www.nz.kernel.org no longer resolves :)
 * ajmitch had that in /etc/apt/sources.list on a debian install
<Aginor> it looks like it was eaten by a grue
<karora> ajmitch: perhaps Catalyst's sysadmins failed to notice it becoming out of date or something, and it got removed.
<karora> ibeardslee: ?
<LukasB> Good morning guys
<ibeardslee> ummm .. I did see an email about a kernel mirror .. but I figured it was us just being told that we'd got out of sync
<ibeardslee> left it to the sysadmins to deal with
<ibeardslee> should it exist, was it catalyst's realm?
<ajmitch> it used to point to catalyst as the local kernel mirror (which carried other stuff)
<ajmitch> I can't remember if I manually added it to sources.list in this case, or if it was picked up somehow
 * snail is beginning to hate specialist hardware
<ibeardslee> something about rsync getting stuck
<ibeardslee> it is being looked into
<ajmitch> great, thanks
<karora> ajmitch: Although for sources.list using debian.catalyst.net.nz would probably be a better name...
<ajmitch> karora: most likely, I think this would be the only install I know of using www.nz.kernel.org
<Atamira> morning all
<Atamira> ibeardslee, i saw, i downloaded it already. havent had a chance to read it yet
<chilts> snail: as in (for example) ebook readers rather than general purpose things, or you talking about something else?
<snail> chilts: today I'm dealing with the other end of the book spectrum, digitisation. we have http://support.microtek.com/scanmaker_9800XL_specifications.html which appears to be an expensive disposable wrapper around an limited-life lamp and http://diy.atiz.com/ which is mainly a holder for your choice of DSLRs, but DSLRs aren't designed to be driven in matched pairs and so configuring them is like herding cats and the business model seems revolve around spe
<snail> needless to say we hired a consultant to configure them once four years ago and relied on in-house IT (i.e. me) to do everything since.
<snail> the bookdrive is also covered by a gentleman's agreement, if anyone is interested in that kinds of thing...
<chilts> hmm, sounds like a lot of pain
<chilts> and it wouldn't surprise me if those companies/products are out of support now anyway
<chilts> :(
<chilts> well, apart from the Gentleman's agreement
<snail> the gentleman's agreement is indeed an excellent thing, although we're all hoping that the DIA's acquisition of the national library and archivesnz isn't going to stymie things.
<snail> chilts: if you're interested in eReader hardware, the place to start is http://openinkpot.org/wiki/Hardware
<chilts> am not really, I would prefer to re-use existing hardware I have :)
 * chilts looks at the link anyway
<chilts> am always curious though
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-30
<karora> snail: I saw a simple book digitisation device last year that was using relatively cheap digital cameras, much smaller than the bookdrive but a similar concept.
<snail> karora: there are a number of very, very cheap designs out there. five years ago when we bought ours it was considered very, very cheap too, but things have moved on.
<karora> Certainly seems like the right general approach to the job.
<snail> the main trick is that if you can about colour reproducibility you need eliminate secondary sources of light and let your bulbs warm up before you start
<karora> The enhancements in the 'pro' version would seem well worthwhile for a professional environment, but I'd find it hard to see why you would not do the basic job with DSLRs.
<snail> karora: most of the 'pro' versions use DSLRs too. they're just so cheap, reliable and interchangeable.
<snail> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> sometimes i really wish nautilus didn't copy USB drives by first building an in-memory list of every file on the drive...
<snail> my copy is still going from last night
<snail> and taking up so much memory that my PC is almost unusable for anything but IRC
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> does someone know of a nice scriptable commandline tool for putting metadata into PDFs?
<Aginor> isn't there a really good pdf library for python?
<Aginor> it isn't exactly command line, but it is very scriptable
<ajmitch> reportlab?
<Atamira> rmorning
<ojwb> snail: pdftk?
<snail> ojwb: thanks, looking into pdftk now
<ojwb> don't think i've used it to set metadata but I have for other stuff
<ojwb> says it can do it anyway
<snail> looks like perl's Image::ExifTool is the perfect storm for editing PDF (and other image formats) metadata
<hads> Anyone think I should sell these; http://www.fit-pc.com/web/
<ajmitch> hads: they look like they could be good, what sort of price though?
<chilts> hads: I got one a few years ago, they're nice ... but I had nice problems getting the video card working with my old monitor
<chilts> it was weird
<chilts> but they are nice machines
<hads> They would be around $600 for the base model I think, so not super cheap.
<hads> chilts: Weird, what type of problems?
<hads> Got offered the NZ distribution but wondering whether it's worth commiting $10k to it.
<ajmitch> that's quite a cost
<chilts> it just took a while and someone else poking it to work ... I wasn't sure what they did in the end
<chilts> I'm happy to send you it for evaluation, remembering that this is an older model
<hads> Thanks, I think they are going to send an eval model anyway
<hads> ajmitch: The $600 or the $10k
<ojwb> looks a neat box
<ajmitch> hads: $10k :)
<hads> Yeah, that bit is :)
<ajmitch> you'd need to sell a few to get that back
<ojwb> $600 doesn't seem too bad by NZ prices
<hads> Just from the minimum distributor order
<ojwb> to that's $10K of stock rather than buy the rights?
<hads> Yeah
<ajmitch> ok, not so bad
<ajmitch> $10K up front just to buy the distribution rights would be too steep
<hads> Indeed, I don't buy rights.
<hads> Yeah, just a gamble on how these type of things sell.
<ojwb> so it's a case of can you sell a few dozen in a reasonable time I guess
<hads> Yup
<hads> The thing that attracted me was that they come OS-less or with Linux Mint which is nice.
<ojwb> i'm not in the market for something like that (currently anyway), but if I was, it looks a good option
<hads> Thanks, it's helpful to get feedback
<ibeardslee> hmmm I could think of a number of uses for things like that .. although the budget disagrees
<hads> heh
<ibeardslee> more CPU and RAM than my existing home server
<hads> A big draw for me is the <10W power usage.
<ajmitch> yeah, that & being fanless is what I like
<ajmitch> I was looking at the pc engines kit as an option for an AP & router, something like this could probably do a similar job & have power to do other stuff
<hads> Yeah, the atom CPU has plenty of power for lots of things.
<ajmitch> not really a gaming box though :)
<hads> Not enough power for plenty of things too :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-31
<hads> Hmm, it seems the GMA500 chipset drivers are dodgy
<hads> That will be the video card problems you were talking about chilts
<hads> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_500_on_Linux
<ojwb> not so good
<hads> No, I think that puts me off. If it doesn't work out of the box it's probably too much effort.
<ibeardslee> make sure you let them know that is why
<ibeardslee> might not be able to change the way they do things
<ajmitch> poulsbo chipset?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> I will tell them, I imagine they've heard it before. I bet they got stung by it too, they used to provide Ubuntu as an option and I wondered why they stopped, that's probably the reason.
<hads> Man it's annoying finding pre built systems to run Linux. So often something like this comes up and throws a spanner in the works.
<ojwb> wonder if the preinstalled mint works
<ojwb> it'd still be useful for non-video applications, but you're probably paying extra for hardware you aren't using
<hads> Surely it would, though there seem to be many tales of the proprietry bits causing upgrade issues.
 * thumper is upgrading laptop to natty
<thumper> about 16 hours remaining to download packages
<thumper> although it ranges from 5 - 16 hours
<thumper> server however won't
<thumper> as it thinks there is a checksum failure on the partner repository
<ibeardslee> ouch
<ojwb> who wants the partner repo though...
<ajmitch> thumper: that seems a bit off
<ajmitch> even on a bad day I wouldn't think it'd take that long to download packages
<ojwb> dear me, it must be close to release day
<ojwb> how time flies
<thumper> beta time
<thumper> well, beta RSN
<snail> we need a bittorrent-like protocol that works well in situations like this
<ojwb> there have been ideas
<ojwb> the tricky part is that bittorrent works well for larger files than the typical package
<snail> bittorrent works really well for huge (>5GB) isolated files rather than collections of middling files
<ojwb> yeah
<ojwb> so you could bittorrent a pack of the essential packages for a new release usefully
<ojwb> though if you pay by data transferred, bittorrent isn't so appealing
<snail> ojwb: oh yes it is
<ojwb> well, it doesn't appeal much to me...
<ojwb> if I ran a mirror I'd feel differently
<snail> bitorrent means would mean we wouldn't have to re-ftp a 1400MB PDF whose transfer time rivaled out network's mean-time-between-failures
<ojwb> for package upgrades I mean
<ojwb> but you can continue transfers for FTP can't you?
<ojwb> or using PASV
<ojwb> oh MTBF, not timeout
<snail> ojwb: yes, what you say holds true for all but the largest of packages
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> karora: still heading up to mix it with the poor people?
<snail> morning
<snail> the poor people?
<ibeardslee> http://computerworld.co.nz/news.nsf/news/internetnz-slashes-price-of-nethui
<karora> Heh.
<karora> Yeah, I think I shall.
<karora> I should fit right in :-)
<karora> How about you?
<ibeardslee> unlikely
<ajmitch> that's quite a price difference
<ibeardslee> very
<ajmitch> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ <-- what I'd like to go to in may, but would cost just a bit much :)
<ibeardslee> sigh yeah .. must buy lotto ticket
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: as long as you promise to sponsor a few of us to go to UDS :)
<ibeardslee> hell, I'd take the whole of #ubuntu-nz
<ibeardslee> or even better .. organise one for NZ
<ajmitch> that could still cost quite a lot
<ibeardslee> still be plenty of change from the $27mil
<Atamira> morena
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-01
<snail> anyone know who is behind http://www.maorilandonline.co.nz/gis/map/search.htm ? it seems to have found it's way onto google's naughty list...
<ojwb> does whois help?
<ojwb> "the government is restricting the sale of legal highs to those under 18" I just heard on the tv news
<ojwb> which confused me briefly
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-03
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Halting_problem / https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Church%E2%80%93Turing_thesis
<ajmitch> been discussing cs theory on the bus? :)
<snail> and finally http://csunplugged.org/
<snail> ajmitch: indeed we were
<ibeardslee> well I was trying to keep up
<snail> the second of those urls isn't very readable
<ibeardslee> having not done cs .. and only ever did one uni paper
<snail> in both of those cases, I 100% guarantee that you already understand the concepts, if not the language they're expressed in.
<snail> what's the linux command for split long command lines, to deal with errors like 'bash: /bin/grep: Argument list too long' ? I've used it before but forgotten the name
<ajmitch> xargs?
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> or you run things from find -exec
<snail> ajmitch: thanks, yes, that's the program I was thinking of
<snail> in the interim I rewrite the command as: find . -name 'log.*' -exec grep ERROR \{\} \; > all.log
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-26
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> is unity 3d broken in precise at the moment?
<hads> Sort of
<hads> If you mean the flashy thing
<hads> I ran unity --reset which fixed my current session.
<mwhudson> hm no
<mwhudson> if i try to log in to the 'unity' session i get a black screen
<hads> I can log in okay.
<Atamira> i keep thinking its sunday
<Atamira> morning all
<ajmitch> feels more like monday to me, but that's mostly due to the public holiday yesterday
<ibeardslee> eh?
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: confused?
<ibeardslee> Otago Anniversary day?
<ajmitch> yep
<thomi> mwhudson: works for me - what happens if you run unity manually from a VT?
<mwhudson> thomi: log in to the unity session, then c-a-f1 and run 'unity' ?
<thomi> mwhudson: that hsould do it. Add a '&' at the end if you wan tyour VT back again
<thomi> ...please excuse my poor typing. not enough coffee.... or maybe too much.
<mwhudson> biab then
<thomi> BTW, what's with the website linked in the channel topic?
 * thomi was expecting more purple...
<ajmitch> someone needs to put in an RT ticket, I guess
<mwhudson> thomi: so...
<mwhudson> thomi: i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/901208/
<thomi> mwhudson: I take it unity doesn't start?
<mwhudson> thomi: i think there is _something_ running when i log in, the cursor changes to the window resizing shape where the empathy window usually appears
<mwhudson> thomi: no, the process exits
<mwhudson> (didn't check exit status, come to think of it)
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> mwhudson: do you have a ~/.compiz-1 directory? One thing to try is move that to somewhere else (or just delete it). Anotehr thing to try is to run unity --reset on a VT
<mwhudson> thomi: i do have a .compiz-1 directory
<thomi> ...a third thing to try is make sure you have the very latest version - I had issues with unity over the weekend, but it's working much better this morning
<thomi> current version is 5.8.0-0ubuntu1
<mwhudson> i did that last thing already :)
<mwhudson> unity	5.8.0-0ubuntu2
<mwhudson> thomi: i am even more in the future than you, it seems
<thomi> O.0
<mwhudson> biab
<mwhudson> thomi: seems unity --reset did it
<thomi> cool
<ibeardslee> I had tried that when I had some unity problems .. it wasn't until I acutally managed to install compizconfig-settings-manager and use that to reset to defaults that it actually came right
<ibeardslee> unity --reset just never seemed to complete
<mwhudson> i really hope i can keep ccsm as far away from my machine as possible
<ibeardslee> well ok, I wouldn't expect it to still be going 10 minutes later
<ajmitch> it's a bit worrying that you should even need to --reset
<thomi> yeah, I agree
<ajmitch> aside from the handful of bugs I'm whinged to thomi about, unity has been pretty stable for me :)
<ibeardslee> it's working great now
<ibeardslee> it was some madness with the initial upgrade
 * ajmitch does have some other bugs to file about it though
<ibeardslee> and discovering that the video card on my home PC is no longer deemed to be good enough for Unity 3d
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> what is it?
<thomi> ibeardslee: if you're feeling brave you can try unity3d with software rendering. I'd have to look up how to enable it though.
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: not sure, some nvidia geforce, 256MB I think
<ajmitch> surely that should be good enough still
<ibeardslee> it was good enough in Natty
<ibeardslee> oneiric told me it wasn't good enough so was dropping down to 2d
<thomi> ibeardslee: it sounds like maybe the drivers weren't loaded? I'd be surprised if it wasn't good enough anymore
<ibeardslee> the nvidia drivers are installed
<ojwb> morning
<G> wow, is it me or is Thunderbird a really really bad e-mail client these days?
<G> trying to compose an e-mail w/ quoting, and I delete a line the wrong way it reformats the entire plain text e-mail :S
<ojwb> sounds FAB
<mwhudson> haven't been near a graphical MUA in a couple of years now :)
<mwhudson> (unless you count gmail's web interface i guess)
<ibeardslee> I generally avoid Thunderbird .. mainly so I can go "I don't use it" when people get upset when lightning is not compatible with their current version of thunderbird
<G> yeah, I normally just use mutt tbh, but I get so low volume on this account, that I use a GUI app, in the past I've used Evolution
<codepal> morning
<ibeardslee> at work I have evolution installed for work email and claws for connecting to my personal email
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ajmitch> morning
<Guest64765> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning :)
<chilts> am back from honeymoon :)
<chilts> and back to work tomorrow :(
<ibeardslee> where did you go for it?
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: i don't know if it's useful, but i experienced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633
<mwhudson> thumper: and i have backups of ~ from just before i upgraded
<thumper> I think that has been fixed now
<mwhudson> thumper: would looking in ~/.compiz or ~/.gconf or anything in the backup be useful ?
<mwhudson> ah ok
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-28
<chilts> morning all
<chilts> ibeardslee: down to the South Island to a secret location :)
<chilts> hehe
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> settling into married life then?
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<G> morning
<snail> mōrena
<chilts> ibeardslee: yeah, it's pretty good, am enjoying it so far :)
<chilts> can't say I made the wrong choice
<ojwb> well, there can be no higher praise than that
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena
<ajmitch> morning
<lifeless> lo
<ibeardslee> Beta 2 seems to be out
<ajmitch> yeah, should be
<fmarier> ibeardslee: is it on the catalyst network yet?
<ibeardslee> doesn't appear to be
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-30
<ojwb> afternoon
<hads> afternoon
<ibeardslee> so has anyone tested QuickFlix with moonlight?
<ojwb> if moonlight the mono silverlight thing?
<ojwb> is
<ibeardslee> yes
 * ojwb checks his bargepole is safely stowed
<ajmitch> wonderful, a kernel panic while resizing a partition with gparted
<ajmitch> I wonder what state it'll be in now :)
<kcj> That's not good :/
<ajmitch> no, but it was just the old windows partition on the other drive in my laptop, nothing important
<G> ha love it "Just windows" :)
<ajmitch> which I haven't booted on this laptop for quite some time :)
<kcj> Well that's good then.
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Veritay> morning :)
<ojwb> morning
<Veritay> hey ojwb  :)
<G> morning all
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-31
<Veritay> quiet in here? is everyone outside or something?!
<ojwb> it's typically this quiet
<Veritay> :(
<G> also, I guess since it's Saturday...
<Veritay> so nobody is IRCing from work? :P
<G> it's normally a little bit more active on a weekday
<G> but not by too much
<G> good morning :)
<Veritay> haha
<Veritay> is it 1am or 2?!
<G> (and yes, I did just get up)
<G> Veritay: it's te 2nd 2am of the day, I have a 6am flight
<Veritay> eeek
<Veritay> im still awaje
<Veritay> slightly drunk
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<lifeless> indeed
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> hmm, must remember to remove the phone from the USB before rebooting
<snail> your phone is a book disk?
<ibeardslee> snail: no it's not a boot disk .. but it must have been seeing something that was halting the boot process
<snail> i hope this wasn't a remote boot?
<ibeardslee> nah local disk boot
<ibeardslee> one of the guys here had some interesting problems after upgrading with his phone charging on USB
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I frequently had problems if I left my external hard drive plugged in
<ajmitch> seems that the device numbering is indeterminate, so I'd get grub trying to load a kernel off an ntfs filesystem
<ibeardslee> that's what the uuid rather the sda1 numbering was supposed to fix right?
<snail> ibeardslee: that was the theory
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: right, I was using grub 1.x still
<ajmitch> so it had root=(hd1,0), and that sort of thing still in the grub configuration
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> morning :)
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Stupid daylight saving. I'm hungry for lunch now.
<ibeardslee> damn it .. I was doing well until then!
<kcj> lol
<kcj> I wish we didn't have daylight savings.
<kcj> It doesn't save anything.
<kcj> It's more trouble than it's worth.
<snail> interesting to see this in the mass press http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/6677304/Why-have-just-one-operating-system
<mwhudson> ooh, i can use my laptop display and an external monitor in precise!
<ibeardslee> you couldn't get it to happen with the earlier versions?
<mwhudson> not sensibly
<mwhudson> i may not have tried with oneiric
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-27
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> Just played with a Thinkpad X1 Carbon that I got in for a customer. Quite nice.
<thumper> hads: I've heard they are good
<hads> The only drawback I can see is no easy access for upgrades compared to the T series, apart from that really nice.
<G> I've heard mixed opinions about the X1, apparently the early ones had a bit of a nasty firmware/hardware issue, and the 'repairs' weren't very good
<chilts> I guess those things are pretty much 100% ok for Linux (most Thinkpads are aren't they?)
<hads> Yeah, I've not run into any issues with Thinkpads for years.
<G> yeah, tbh, I think the issues that I heard about were more teething issues with a brand new model rather than actual problems with them
<G> The only problem I have with my current Thinkpad is the DVD RW Drive, give it a rewritable DVD and it goes insane
<hads> Yeah, I can imagine teething issues, especially since it's so different from the rest of the lineup which are quite similar to each other.
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-28
<thumper> hmm... I don't use the optical drive in my laptop
 * ajmitch doesn't have an optical drive in this zareason laptop
<ibeardslee> I do have an external USB DVD drive for when I want to convert CDs to flac or DVDs to iso.
<ajmitch> I have my old laptop for that
<ibeardslee> I've been offload 'junk' ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ibeardslee> speaking of junk .. anyone want a wyse winterm or a NCD ThinSTAR?
<ajmitch> no thanks :)
<snail> are there any local technology musuems?
<ibeardslee> trash palace?
<ibeardslee> or not quite what you meant ;)
<ibeardslee> I think this close to the long weekend and the next Ubuntu release, I am going to trip and upgrade this afternoon
<olly> ibeardslee: smuggle them up to the roof terrace at te papa and set them up as an art installation
<G> thumper: yeah, the only reason I had to was testing ISO images with a physical box sitting next to me
<ibeardslee> wish me luck
<ibeardslee> curse you upgrade
<ibeardslee> well sort of back and ok .. some tidying up to do .. later .. drinks time
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-31
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-24
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> made it with 2mins to spare
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> monring
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-27
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-30
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-23
<atamira> afternoon !
<atamira> just to be different..heh
<hads> It's always morning on IRC :)
<hads> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<atamira> lol
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> good morning
<hads> morningn
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<thumper> o/
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-25
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-26
<olly> afternoon
 * olly realises he hadn't opened IRC
<olly> yet still didn't get much done this morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<atamira> foggy day here today
<atamira> got worse in the last 20mins
<hads> Here too
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-27
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: so finally the Pi3 on the way?
<ibeardslee> will you have stock, or just covering backorders?
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-30
<hads> ibeardslee: Finally! Looks like we'll have about 100 free stock after current backorders
<hads> There are a bunch of people watching the stock to order when they arrive too though.
<hads> Apologies for the delay, today has been mad. I had yesterday off and you know how it goes.
<ibeardslee> yup
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-31
<ibeardslee> https://www.catalyst.net.nz/jobs/desktop-support-wellington-new-zealand
<ibeardslee> ^^ Serious, not an April Fools joke
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-03
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-28
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-30
<atamira> morena
<ibeardslee> ata mārie
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-01
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-02
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-03-28
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: hey, do you update the uefi firmware on your x1 carbons?
<ibeardslee> yes
<ibeardslee> there was some 'fun'
<ibeardslee> only 3 'managed' ones have been done
<ibeardslee> the updated bios, the 4.13 kernel and sssd don't seem to like working together
<ibeardslee> had to add noibpb to the default kernel options in grub
<mwhudson> argl
<mwhudson> might leave well enough alone then :)
<ibeardslee> any 2 of the "bios update", "4.13 kernel" and "sssd" are fine
<ibeardslee> some people running other OS have updated themselves and are ok
<mwhudson> wait sssd? i assumed that was a typo for ssd
<mwhudson> i don't use sssd
<mwhudson> or the 4.13 kernel, come to that but i'll upgrade soon i guess
<mwhudson> oh wait bionic is on 4.15
<ibeardslee> haven't tested with bionic yet, currently working on the FAI builds and planning a puppet rewrite to support bionic.
<mwhudson> i need to buy a larger drive i think, will install bionic when i do
 * mwhudson off for now
